# Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 8 vs Portland



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (23-22) - Portland Trailblazers (17-29)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves:*























*David Harrison | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones*










*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































*Steve Blake | Juan Dixon | Viktor Khryapa | Zach Randolph | Joel Przybilla*

*Key Reserves:*























*Ruben Patterson | Jarrett Jack | Sebastian Telfair*

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 14-7
Road: 9-15
Overall: 23-22 (4th in Central, 6th in Eastern, 13th in NBA)

Portland Trailblazers
Home: 12-13
Road: 5-16
Overall: 17-29 (Last in Northwest, Tied for last in West, Tied for 5th worst in NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- 20 points in last game*








*- 26 ppg in last 4 games*

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Knees/Retired







- Elbow







- Groin







- Concussion (Questionable)

*Blazers-*








- Knee

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Scot Pollard vs Zach Randolph

Pacers 105
Blazers 90


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Man another long wait till' gametime... :curse: ...


We should get a W, because we're a much better team than Portland, but I definetly won't take them lightly...

It all depends on if we come out with the same intensity as we did last night, and I really hope we do...


Indy 103...Blazers 90...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Man another long wait till' gametime... :curse: ...


We play one back-to-back this month. We even have 5 days off between the Hornets and Milwaukee. Long layoffs + mostly home games = W's.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Long layoffs + mostly home games = W's.



Yes, yes, and yes...

I didn't look at it that way, but you're totally right...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 97
Blazers 90


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Pacers 97
> Blazers 90


Well, someone ganked my Granger pic... j/k. Anyway, this has beatdown written all over it...

Pacers 99
Blazers 77


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Lets continue the winning streak on this homestand...

Pacers 98

Blazers 88


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Well, someone ganked my Granger pic... j/k.


Yeah, I realized that as soon as I put it up. I uploaded it and started using it on another site last night, anyway.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

100-85 Pacers


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

84-94 Pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's hope Peja shows up....

Gotta make sure we don't turn over the ball, and make sure that we share the rock as much as possible...

Let's not forget about Harrison inside...

If he can stay out of trouble like he did last night, we all saw what he's capable of...

His effort on the boards is great, whether he get's it or not, he's always agresive and goes without fear, which is a big reason why gets so many fouls....


D.G. is without words, he's such a gem, he can take anybody off the dribble, he rounds like a monster, and his D. is so impressive for a rookie...

Thank you to all the GM's for "The Gift", he's much appreciated.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Let's hope Peja shows up....
> 
> Gotta make sure we don't turn over the ball, and make sure that we share the rock as much as possible...
> 
> ...


Is that his new nickname... "The Gift"? We need to come up with a really good nickname for him.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Great name....let's make it official: "The Gift"

And I got the Pacers over Portland: 98 - 86

This should be a good chance for Peja to get hot...Portland's defense is slim to none, and they have a lot of little perimeter guys in Blake, Telfair, Dixon, Jack. Between Peja and Jax, whoever Patterson is not guarding should be able to go off for 25+.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Is that his new nickname... "The Gift"?



Yes siiiir...

It is now official...

"The Gift"....formerly known as D.G....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 106
Portland: 79

I think this'll be a blowout... I'm a little upset that Miles is out, though. He's a decent player in my book.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow - no respect at all from Pacer fans. So far all but one of you is predicting a blowout.

I doubt it will be a blowout. I think you guys will win, because my Blazers have yet to figure out how to close out games on the road against good teams. Zach Randolph should have a field day against whoever you put on him, especially given he'll be playing in front of a lot of his family and friends in his home state. His problem is not talent - it's motivation - and I think he'll have plenty to play for on Wednesday night.

But - a blowout would be a big surprise to me. The Blazers have come on strong as of late, and narrow losses to Denver (twice), Dallas and San Antonio have pretty much been our only blemishes in the last 12 games or so. The Golden State game was an abberration (sp?).

Looking forward to it.

-Pop


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Wow - no respect at all from Pacer fans. So far all but one of you is predicting a blowout.
> 
> I doubt it will be a blowout. I think you guys will win, because my Blazers have yet to figure out how to close out games on the road against good teams. Zach Randolph should have a field day against whoever you put on him, especially given he'll be playing in front of a lot of his family and friends in his home state. His problem is not talent - it's motivation - and I think he'll have plenty to play for on Wednesday night.
> 
> But - a blowout would be a big surprise to me.



This is probably more of a show of how manic we are as Pacers fans than any disrespect for your JailBlazers. See, just last week we were pretty pesimistic (me mostly)...then we beat the Pistons and are now expecting to get the 4 seed again....So, just wait for us to blow a couple of these home games. Then we'll be haters again.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> This is probably more of a show of how manic we are as Pacers fans than any disrespect for your JailBlazers.


I think you can drop that moniker about now. Bonzi's in Sacramento. Rasheed's in Detroit. Cliff Robinson's in New Jersey. JR Rider is in jail. Qyntel's in New York. Damon's in Memphis. Gone are the days of the regrettable off-the-court transgressions. Now we just suck. But we have good character guys comprising a team that sucks.

Might I suggest "FailBlazers" or "FrailBlazers" or something more reflective of our current state as a basketball team. "JailBlazers" suggests a misinformed fan, and certainly someone from the basketball mecca of Indiana wouldn't want to be slapped with that label.

-Pop


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Portland has been playing pretty good ball of late.I don't know whether their priorities are winning or developing their young players though,not quite sure if they know either.Steve Blake is one the best PG's in the league at assists to turnover rate actually.He's been a huge surprise to a lot of people but I always thought he could be a good PG in the NBA.

I'll say close game 87-83 Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Wow - no respect at all from Pacer fans. So far all but one of you is predicting a blowout.


Actually, I think Portland will win, but I want to keep my Pacer optimism high.



> Zach Randolph should have a field day against whoever you put on him, especially given he'll be playing in front of a lot of his family and friends in his home state. His problem is not talent - it's motivation - and I think he'll have plenty to play for on Wednesday night.


Scot Pollard will be guarding him, so he won't have an easy time.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

no wins come easily, we're just high on momentum after peja arrived and we beat detriot and so on 

pacers 89
blazers 81


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I think

Pacers 95 
Blazers 84


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Actually, I think Portland will win, but I want to keep my Pacer optimism high.
> 
> 
> 
> Scot Pollard will be guarding him, so he won't have an easy time.


Hopefully Jeff Foster will be guarding him. Randolph would blow by led-foot Scoty.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Wow - no respect at all from Pacer fans. So far all but one of you is predicting a blowout.


No disrespect intended, I just think we are coming of age right now. Peja and Jack are playing well. So are our role players (Foster, Pollard, A.J., Saras) and the Young Gunz (Jones, Granger and Harrisson) have been straight going off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> and certainly someone from the basketball mecca of Indiana wouldn't want to be slapped with that label.
> 
> -Pop


Umm...you quoted someone from NYC though.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yes siiiir...
> 
> It is now official...
> 
> ...


Awww... I was gonna push for Mr. Complete... too little too late :biggrin:


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I liked the Frailblazers best of the two options... good one :biggrin: 

Good to see you can laugh at your own team... I would be doing the same thing if we had your guys' problems here in Pacerland over the last decade...

Keep up buddy... your team's time will come :biggrin:


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Umm...you quoted someone from NYC though.


Hahaha....I probably would be offended, but I actually grew up in Maine, which is more the "Mecca of pine trees", or "lobsters", or "shooting jumpers all day by yourself in the drive-way". I just live in New York now...but don't worry, I can't stand the Knicks. And there are few greater pleasures than watching this "team" that Isiah put together. Serves the ******* right for the three worthless years I had to watch him "coach" our team. And on the plus side, my 2nd favorite Pacer, Jalen, is here now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster with some terrible defense on Randolph. I like Pollard on him much better. Peja hits a 3.

14-3 Pacers with 6:51 left in the first.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

19-5!!!!

Peja with 10 points.

Beeaaaautiful!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Scott Pollard with 8 rebounds ALREADY????

You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

23-9 Pacers with 3:38 left in the first.

This is what I'm talkin about! Gotta keep the faith boys, we are gonna have one helluva second half to the season!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I have allways had faith in Pollard but this is just too good to be true, Petja seems to rock also and even S-Jax has figured out when to shoot :biggrin:


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

wow.. freakin peja.. holly crap pollard!!!gooo team


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> I have allways had faith in Pollard but this is just too good to be true, Petja seems to rock also and even S-Jax has figured out when to shoot :biggrin:



We are looking very solid indeed.

I think Peja's new found home in Indy has really brought the best out of his former teammate Pollard. Lovin it.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my, Peja is unstoppable.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax for 3! He's lighting it up too with 10 points. Anytime him and Peja are both going off, forget it. Simply beautiful.

28-12


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We let them on a little run....

29-17

with 9:52 left in the half.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> We are looking very solid indeed.
> 
> I think Peja's new found home in Indy has really brought the best out of his former teammate Pollard. Lovin it.


Interesting thought, I didn't think about it before, anyways something (contract year, being healthy, Petja or meaningful paying time...) has made him play better than I expected and I don't think that hes contract situation plays too big role, he seems too nice and hard working guy for Jerome James type of act.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja has been surprisingly all over the boards since he came to Indy. He's still not "great for his size", but much better than I thought.

After a Freddie 3:

34-17 Pacers with under 6:30 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Portland is a realy pesky defensive team. They gets their hands on almost everything.

36-23 Pacers with 3:25 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson! Ouch. He was going for a layup, but just jammed it.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Only 13 points in the second quarter


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Awful shooting in 2nd period but we still have safe lead, gota love it, sadly I finished my "homework" and in my time zone its 3 am, so I am going to have some sleep, I hope we win and good night.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Only 13 points in the second quarter


Which almost erases all of the good things we did in the first...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax and Peja are absolutely shooting the lights out!

Yeah! SO happy Peja is here!

51-33 with 8:47 left in the third.

Go Pacers!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax with another 3!!!

20 points for him now. Him and Peja combine for 38!

So great, so great.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Peja with the 3!!!!


59-42

3:31 left in the third.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JAX WITH ANOTHER 3!!!!!


62-47 with 2 min to go in the 3rd.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

and Pollard with 16 Rebounds!! Holy crap! This guy is starting to look like a legit starting center!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah Saras! How did the ball get over there? That was a great no-look pass.

68-48 Pacers with 11 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax is really blowing up tonight. 25 points on 10-17 shooting, including 4-8 from three.

Him and Peja now have 46 points combined.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Him and Peja now have 46 points combined.



They're playing great together, as if they're getting much more comfortable with each other...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Woah Saras! How did the ball get over there? That was a great no-look pass.



I loved that pass...

Runi just hit another 3, he's also playing very good...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This is a great win again, although Portland isn't a great team.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Gift just got fouled, and is having a rather quiet night....

but with this lead, it's not hurting us at all...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Don't score again Peja...

Let me win the contest...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice alley-oop pass Freddie...

Nice catch D.G...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

YESSS!!!...


Peja's on the bench....

Ended the game with 23 pts...

I win?...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, first off let me say welcome, this is my first post here and im glad it can come in a time where i am at aww at the shire willpower this team is displaying tonight. Outside of the foul trouble our bigger guys are substaining, this team merging so well together. 30 Point lead...2 minutes left...and Harrison still banging those boards...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill is in! Go Gill!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

31andOnly said:


> Wow, first off let me say welcome, this is my first post here and im glad it can come in a time where i am at aww at the shire willpower this team is displaying tonight. Outside of the foul trouble our bigger guys are substaining, this team merging so well together. 30 Point lead...2 minutes left...and Harrison still banging those boards...


Welcome here! How more Pacers fans, how better it is!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly said:


> Wow, first off let me say welcome, this is my first post here and im glad it can come in a time where i am at aww at the shire willpower this team is displaying tonight. Outside of the foul trouble our bigger guys are substaining, this team merging so well together. 30 Point lead...2 minutes left...and Harrison still banging those boards...


Welcome!

Granger for 3! Harrison with terrible D on Ha. He let him back him down all the way under the basket.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Another great game for the Pacers.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

101-69 

WOW! Great win!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

31andOnly said:


> Wow, first off let me say welcome, this is my first post here and im glad it can come in a time where i am at aww at the shire willpower this team is displaying tonight. Outside of the foul trouble our bigger guys are substaining, this team merging so well together. 30 Point lead...2 minutes left...and Harrison still banging those boards...



Gotta love Harrison...

Welcome to our great forum 31, we're definetly glad to have you on board, and great name btw...

It always feels good to have new posters, and it always feels good to win...great combination...

Hope to see you around here often, because we have some of the best fans in the entire league...

Once again welcome aboard, and don't forget to check out our "Pacers Roll Call" thread... :cheers: :cheers: ...

Oh and PACERS WIN!!!! PACERS WIN!!!!.... :cheers:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Well, someone ganked my Granger pic... j/k. Anyway, this has beatdown written all over it...
> 
> Pacers 99
> Blazers 77


Told you that it would be a beatdown.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Told you that it would be a beatdown.



Not even a contest.... :banana: :banana: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 101-69

Pacers Fan- 25
Pacerholic- 23
Larry Legend- 25
absolutebest- 24
rock747- 22
Jermaniac Fan- 17
Pacersthebest- 22
JayRedd- 20
Jones2011- 15
Diable- 28
Auggie- 24
DJMD- 21

Winner- Jones2011


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it...I am a die hard Pacers fan from way back in the Person/Scott days, and I have really enjoyed reading the constructive posts on this board...definately much better then the ESPN ones...anyways (opens the fridge) everyone...its Miller Time :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

31andOnly said:


> anyways (opens the fridge) everyone...its Miller Time :cheers:




LOL...

It's Miller Time for life.... :cheers: :cheers:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Zach Randolph was big for them, but good thing that he was the only one who was...

Once again we came out with alot of intensity,and our big men played great...

What I really enjoyed watching was how good S-Jax, and Peja played together, they complimented each other very well...

It looks like this team may be catching fire right now, and it couldn't come at a better time....


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly said:


> Thanks I appreciate it...I am a die hard Pacers fan from way back in the Person/Scott days, and I have really enjoyed reading the constructive posts on this board...definately much better then the ESPN ones...anyways (opens the fridge) everyone...its Miller Time :cheers:


Yikes. ESPN? Wow. What an upgrade you're coming to.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Stephen Jackson scored 25 points and Peja Stojakovic 23 as the *Pacers held Portland to the lowest field-goal percentage in the NBA this season (.267)* while rolling to their widest victory margin of the year, 101-69, Wednesday night in Conseco Fieldhouse. 

:biggrin:


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I think the victory here was won on the boards.. 61 to 38. We also moved the ball very well with 28 assists  wooohooo


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Wow, can anyone else believe my man Pollard with 16 monster boards...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Our first 3 game winning streak since mid December... :clap: ...

Feels great!!!....




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Everyone played good tonight, but I have to say that our MVP's tonight were S-Jax, and Peja for working so great together, and combining for almost 50% of our points.... :clap: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Everyone played good tonight, but I have to say that our MVP's tonight were S-Jax, and Peja for working so great together, and combining for almost 50% of our points.... :clap: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harrison had a monster 23 minutes... 12 points, 10 boards and 3 blocks... WOW... 5 fouls, too, I think... He and Pollard have beefed up the interrior significently... Foster might not play much when Croshere and Jermaine are back.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great win guys! Another great performance from Jackson and Peja! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> INSIDE THE GAME: PACERS 101, TRAIL BLAZERS 69
> *Defense Shuts Down Portland *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


link 


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great win! great win! this is pacers basketball :clap:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice game I am really happy with Harrison's prefomances latly, this kid seems to have bright future.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pollard played awesome... again. Let's just hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

justasking? said:


> Great win guys! Another great performance from Jackson and Peja! :clap: :cheers:



And amazingly enough, that's a huge understatment!

And how about that no look pass by Runi to Jax...I can't believe it was only number 10 on ESPN's top 10!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And how about that no look pass by Runi to Jax.



For a min there, I thought that was Nashty :biggrin:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> For a min there, I thought that was Nashty :biggrin:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that was probably the best pass I've seen all year. No jokes.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And amazingly enough, that's a huge understatment!
> 
> And how about that no look pass by Runi to Jax...I can't believe it was only number 10 on ESPN's top 10!


Is there a movie of it online?(free)


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

31andOnly said:


> Thanks I appreciate it...I am a die hard Pacers fan from way back in the Person/Scott days, and I have really enjoyed reading the constructive posts on this board...definately much better then the ESPN ones...anyways (opens the fridge) everyone...its Miller Time :cheers:


Anyone who mentions the Rifleman in their first two posts is a very welcome addition to the board.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I think that was probably the best pass I've seen all year. No jokes.


I found out 2 hours before the game that we had 4 tickets to the game... luckily... I had the night off... so I got to go...

My previous 2 games were losses... Dallas and Atlanta...

So this serious whipping kind of made up for those two games 

I ended up not being able to find anyone to use my last ticket... had I not found out so close to the game... I prolly could have invited one of you guys to go with me... maybe next time...

But yes... that pass was amazing... I still have not seen it on a replay... I can just picture it from my seat... I was like... what the hell did he just do right there?.. It juiced everyone in Conseco... I have to see a replay... because from the angle I had... I am still not exactly sure what he did... whatever it was... it was amazing... and beautiful...

Could hardly contain my excitement for Scotty on the boards... he was being a beast...

Sarunas, Peja, and Jax were hitting pretty well... I was fearful for the Jax/Peja combo... and what might happen with chucking 3's... but Jax has been taking the ball to the hoop a lot more often... and it serves him well... he can slash to the post for the most part... but can still knock it down when he is not trying to force his shot... I have great hopes for the trio of JO, Jax, and Peja... with the rest of our team helping to kick the crap out of anyone... heck yeah... it's a new day in Pacerland!

:cheers: 
Here is to the rest of this season... it's been way more dramatic than we would have liked so far... but things could start going our way at any moment... maybe they already have


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I found out 2 hours before the game that we had 4 tickets to the game... luckily... I had the night off... so I got to go...
> 
> My previous 2 games were losses... Dallas and Atlanta...
> 
> ...


It's all about keeping the faith man through thick and thin. A buncha people threw in the towel on this team. Gotta stay strong and believe in the talent that we have here. We're gonna make a strong surge to finish the season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I was fearful for the Jax/Peja combo... and what might happen with chucking 3's... but Jax has been taking the ball to the hoop a lot more often... and it serves him well.




Me too, but they both proved that they can definetly work together...

Watch when J.O. comes back, we have so many shooters it's not even funny...

Not let's kill the warriors, and make it a week...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Not let's kill the warriors, and make it a week...


I believe there is a serious chance that we might do just that


----------

